# electrical problem - fuse?



## aaronhergert (Aug 8, 2006)

I am experiencing a load of snow here in the Seattle area, and my '04 Jetta GLI has been having some issues.
Here is a list of electrical systems that stopped working all at the same time:
Wind shield wipers
headlights
heat/fans
turn signals (though the emergency blinkers work fine)
horn
There might be more but that is all I noticed.
Is there a master fuse somewhere that controls these things?
Please email me at [email protected] if you have any advice.
Thanks


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: electrical problem - fuse? (aaronhergert)*

I don't own a manual for your car but the fuse panel and/or relay panel should tell you what each controls. If they look ok, you may possibly have an issue with a ground wire but check the fuses and relays first.
The emergency flashers work on a separate circuit - that's why they are still working.


----------



## 01VRSIK (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: electrical problem - fuse? (aaronhergert)*

Did you ever find thecause of this problem? i am going through the same thing now.


----------



## pnwnoobee (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: electrical problem - fuse? (01VRSIK)*

CHECK YOUR GROUNDS!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## planogti (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: electrical problem - fuse? (01VRSIK)*

I have the same issues... but can't figure anything out..
Did you get yours fixed?


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: electrical problem - fuse? (planogti)*

faulty ignition switch maybe?


----------

